# py-cairo update problem



## rdunkle (Oct 5, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.2 amd64
Found a problem when I need to upgrade any  py related port, such as py-cairo, py-gobject, py-gstreamer, etc.


```
===>  Configuring for py27-cairo-1.10.0_1
===>  Building for py27-cairo-1.10.0_1
  ./options()
The project was not configured: run "waf configure" first!
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/py-cairo.
```

I have Python 2.7.5.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 5, 2013)

Same here!!

Had to manually run `./waf configure` in the work directory, then manually recompile and reinstall. After that all dependent ports compiled OK automatically with portmaster.

(all this had to be done in the process of recompiling all the ports depending on x11/pixman, but that itself can hardly be qualified as a "problem", right?)


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 5, 2013)

There is definitely something very peculiar with this port. When I try to build it (so no installing) then at first I get this error:


```
===>   py27-cairo-1.10.0_1 depends on executable: python - found
===>   py27-cairo-1.10.0_1 depends on executable: python2 - found
===>   py27-cairo-1.10.0_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   py27-cairo-1.10.0_1 depends on shared library: cairo - found
===>  Configuring for py27-cairo-1.10.0_1
/home/peter/.ksh: Permission denied
*** [do-configure] Error code 126
```
Which seems completely absurd since I'm logged on as root, but can be explained because I've set ENV manually on my end and only used su to get into my root session.

Either way; the port tries to execute this environment but that doesn't work too well:


```
do-configure:
        @cd ${WRKSRC} && ${ENV} ${CONFIGURE_ENV} ./waf configure
```
This seems like a bug to me because the ENV environment variable can also be easily set yourself. It's basically (from the sh(1) manualpage):


```
ENV         Initialization file for interactive shells.
```
And not something which should be executed by a Makefile.

Either way, even if it can execute the file to which ENV points to it still fails (as you discovered also) and as a result the command `./waf configure` isn't run. Definitely seems like a bug to me, you might want to contact the maintainer.


----------



## rdunkle (Oct 6, 2013)

The post from @free-and-bsd solved the problem.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 7, 2013)

@ShelLuser, this is true and I had the same thing. Googling helped to solve it by changing the permissions (in my case it was .shrc file) to 755.
Once this done, the "waf configure" error started to appear.

Neither do I agree that my "solution" is a solution to the problem in general. This wasn't the problem when I initially installed py-cairo from ports as part of gnome-2 desktop... at least, not that I remember any such thing.


----------



## bdrewery@ (Oct 12, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> There is definitely something very peculiar with this port. When I try to build it (so no installing) then at first I get this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This has been fixed in the port now.


----------

